# Samsung Mesmerize (US CELLULAR) running 2.3.4 Rooted --- Which CWM to use?



## FRED1970 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello all -

I am brand new to this site, but I found some wonderful in rooting my updated 2.3.4 Samsung Mesmerize and installing the radio fix... Thanks for all who posted that info.

However I do have a question... I am currently running CMW Restore 4.0.1.0 (I believe), but in some posts I saw that we should be using a different version 2.5.? (RED).

I guess my question is which CMW Restore should I be using?

Also is there a current Lagfix option for the 2.3.4? Right now I am Quadrant'ing only close to ~1000, but when I was under 2.1 update 1 with OCLF I was running almost twice that.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nrod0784 (Sep 20, 2011)

Someone correct me if im wrong in any place here.

First, welcome. I've only been here a few weeks but these guys are extremely helpful and thus, i want to help out myself.

The cwm you have (blue 4.xxx) is fine.

Your version is fine for all bml roms (aka touchwiz based roms).

typically any mtd roms (aosp cm7, miui, ics etc) come packaged with a recovery.

Id suggest you try out awesome sauce available here on rootzwiki. After flashing the rom id roll back to the leankernel vs 1.51 or 1.52. dl voodoo control app, within app enable lagfix and reboot. You'll be good to go flying with 2500 - 2600 quadrant scores.

Awesome sauce available here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5372-rom12-1-11eh09awesome-sauce-106/page__pid__124911#entry124911

leankernel available here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5726-kernelgbtweh09ei20voodoo-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v201-111711/page__pid__134535#entry134535

Hope this helps and have fun flashing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Army (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a stock mezmerize on 2.3.4 from Us cellular. Can I root this? I really want to so bad! can you please give me links to the files I need to root it. or Should I update it to 2.3.6 and is there a root for it also?


----------

